# Boss 1100 TGS



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

If anyone is interested, willing to ship for added cost.

https://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/hvo/d/boss-1100-tailgate-salt/6438085224.html


----------



## dirtymartini (Jan 29, 2012)

Does it have a vibrator?


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

dirtymartini said:


> Does it have a vibrator?


No it doesn't. Although when I used it, I didn't have any problems what so ever with salt flowing.


----------

